# Broadband in Sydney



## Editor

As more and more expats make for Sydney, we thought it would be interesting to know the best broadband services in Sydney. Indeed a full list of Internet service providers in Sydney would give people choices as more and more expats look to work from home.

The Australia NBN network will make a massive difference but what are the broadband speeds in Sydney at the moment? Is the Internet in Sydney as fast as you would assume for one of the more prominent expat regions in Australia?


----------



## DylanW

Hi Editor,

My entire life I have worked for Telco's/ISP's as well as owning a wholesale provider in South Africa.

My personal opinion regarding broadband and telco services in Australia must fall in the hands of Telstra. Even though Telstra is more expensive then its competitors in probably every way as well their customer service centre is fustrating to deal with. You pay for what you get. I have had Optus broadband, my wife has TPG at her office but from a speed and reliability point of view you cant beat good old Telstra.

The NBN is going to serious kick some butt in AU (if it stays around when liberal takes over). To have the ability to have a 100Mb/s connection at home which will be symmetrical will be awesome! however from the prices I have come across lately its not going to be all that affordable for us home users.


----------



## Editor

Hi Winikd

Many thanks for the interesting insight into the Australian broadband market which will prove very useful so many members. You are right, in many ways you do get what you pay for and the $34 billion fibre-optic broadband network upgrade will certainly make a massive difference in due course.

Do you think that the opposition parties will really cancel the project if they manage to overturn the government in the forthcoming election?


----------



## DylanW

Editor said:


> Do you think that the opposition parties will really cancel the project if they manage to overturn the government in the forthcoming election?


I do and I dont. You have Tony Abbott clearly saying the press that he believes that it could be done cheaper and quicker but I think the investment is already so high that pulling the plug wouldn't be the smartest thing to do.

Also the speed of light (fibre optic) is the fastest method to deliver data so once its in place we are set for a long time. I think its a great idea!


----------



## Editor

I read somewhere that the proposed alternative broadband network technology could not be upgraded in the future. This would therefore indicate a short-term saving and possibly even more expensive long-term investment required to move to a totally new technology further down the line?


----------



## DylanW

Yip and looking for a short term fix is stupid.. This is an expensive but amazing project and it will make AU one of the top tech countries.

Can you imagine the potential for the future! When virtual reality starts becoming bigger... the speed, infrastructure & capacity has endless opportunities.

This will also open doors to more companies.


----------



## Editor

Hi Winikd

I totally agree - but this is typcial politics by parties not in power. Go for the short term savings, boost the books and then get hit with a massive liability in the longer term. If only politicians could all think ahead and look at projects of this size as investments for the future, not some political football to be kicked about.


----------

